# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  Now you can add your Thingiverse, Shapeways and Twitter profiles to forum

## Eddie

Just for your information, you can now add your twitter, thingiverse and shapeways accounts to your profile.  Just go to "Setting" (upper right), then "Edit Profile", and enter the URLs to these accounts.  It will then add icons under your name for all your posts, like you see here under my username to the left <------

----------


## Eddie

We are considering other profiles as well.  Does anyone have any requests?

----------


## 3dprintworks

Hi Eddie, how about Facebook and Google +?

----------


## Eddie

Yes, I can add these  :Smile:

----------


## Eddie

Added Facebook and Google+
Are there any other 3D printing related sites you'd like to see added?

----------


## Geoff

Good call! have used the thingiverse one already  :Smile: 

I think that's a pretty good diversity, perhaps a CG Trader button is about the only thing I could think of, but there are so many sites now.

----------


## Eddie

Yeah, that's the thing, there are so many sites out there, I don't know which ones to do LOL.  There is CG Traders, threeding, 3dhubs, sketchfab, etc.

----------


## Geoff

Maybe just keep it at 6 options, the icons will bleed to the next line with 7 and then so forth, making the profiles for the posts on each page larger.

----------


## Eddie

OK, I'll leave it at this for now  :Smile:

----------

